# Daniels Park Douglas County CO / Paved roads or bike trails?



## 8Ring

Hello:

We are looking at riding from Highlands Ranch south to Castle Rock and beyond on Saturday. Does anyone know if the roads through Daniels Park are paved? If not, are there paved bike paths going from the north to the south ends of the park?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Bulldozer

The road that goes through Daniels Park is not paved. There are trails in the area but they are also natural surface.

If you don't have to ride through the park, you can use Monarch. It is paved. Monarch intersects with Castle Pines Pkwy. You can take CPP to the new section of Daniels Park Rd which is paved. You just can't ride through the park on pavement.


----------



## 8Ring

Thanks, that's what I figured. I was just looking for a different route. We will go up and down (40 mph!) on Monarch instead.

Chris


----------



## tihipscrew

the dirt section of daniels park is smooth enough for the road bike. at worst, there is occasional washboard that makes the descent rough. if you go monarch, take a right on buffalo tr. up to top of dp road after the second southbound descent. better climb, better views, less traffic.


----------



## stlutz

I ride out that way a lot. I always go toward Castle Rock on Daniels Park (dirt) since it has better scenery and no traffic, but return on Monarch because of the downhill speed. If you do head into CR, be careful on US 85.


----------



## SunnyinCO

Drove on the dirt section of Daniels Park Rd down to Griggs last night. They did the usual spring time repair and resurface of the road a couple of weeks ago however because of the rain there are a lot a pot holes and washboard already. If you were to go up via Griggs it will be fine for the most part and doable on a road bike especially since there is not any part of the dirt road that is a decent. This being said be extra careful when avoiding an obstacle as cars fly on the road.


----------



## 8Ring

Thanks for all the replies. I'll scout Daniels Park in the car before taking a group there. 

Chris


----------

